# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  كم اكره الفضول

## العالي عالي

*







 أهداء الى القلب الذي لطالما حلمت ان نكون سوية 

 انا وهو أهداء الى الانسانة التي رحلت دون وداع 

 أهداء الى القلب الذي لم يترك مكاناً للقرب بيننا 

 نعم سوف لن أنسى ذالك اليوم الذي كان الفراق 

 هو المخرج الوحيد من تلك الدوامة................



*

----------


## دليلة

ليس كل مايتمناه المرء يدركه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أغنيه بتجنن يسلمو دياتك يا صديقي أصبر تنال

----------


## GO TO HELL

صبراً جميلاً والله المستعان

----------


## العالي عالي

> ليس كل مايتمناه المرء يدركه





يسلمو على المرور دليلة

----------

